# Looking for links



## jawwzs (Sep 26, 2001)

Do you guys know of any other tech/support boards like this one? The more you have, the better.


thanks


----------



## Argy (May 4, 2005)

THATS SMART -_-'
come onto a website and ask for refferal's to the competition.....
TSG is all the support forum you'll ever need, so you dont really have to find another one.


----------



## williesbest2 (Jun 13, 2005)

First off why do you want to find another support forum like TSG? Second, what kind of forum are you looking for? Also, I wouldn't recommend that you post about another forum helping website. Try googling it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Moving this to Reviews. Play nice


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://majorgeeks.com
http://geekstogo.com


----------



## jawwzs (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks bredandonhu  

I havent had much luck with getting someone to help or reply to my post on this site over the past year.

So rather then be a burden with my problem I thought i'd try to find another place.

As you can see even getting that info took a few attempts


thanks again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What are you speaking of? You have no replies on THIS SITE?


----------



## williesbest2 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/
http://forum.malwareremoval.com/index.php?sid=6447cb339c40a34d57d09f3982be0280

Those are two other's I visit.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

jawwzs said:


> Do you guys know of any other tech/support boards *better than* this one?
> [sic]


umm....after a careful and thorough deliberation.........*NO!*


----------



## jawwzs (Sep 26, 2001)

Telstar said:


> umm....after a careful and thorough deliberation.........*NO!*


Please don't change my post. I did not ask for a better site, I was just looking for others similar forums in an effort to broaden my options for help.

Sometimes you don't get replies and it more that is the case. Thats fine, and I appreciate the help I do get, but it's frustrating when no one responds. S maybe some other boards/forums can provide help. I didnt think it was a big deal.

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How many threads have you started here where you have received no response? 
http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=1165940

I did a search for your user name, and I don't see many....and at least one that I see is in an incorrect forum.


----------



## jawwzs (Sep 26, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> How many threads have you started here where you have received no response?
> http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=1165940
> 
> I did a search for your user name, and I don't see many....and at least one that I see is in an incorrect forum.


I have about 100 post and most are from threads I started. I can dig them up if you want me too, but really it's no big deal. People volunteer their and knowledge here, and I appreciate the help I have gotten, but it's has'nt been as helpful over the last year or so.

I know I posted a couple in a diiferent area in hopes of getting a response. I mentioned that in my post.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Maybe you'll get better help if you read the rules, which say not to post the same question multiple times.


----------



## jawwzs (Sep 26, 2001)

brendandonhu said:


> Maybe you'll get better help if you read the rules, which say not to post the same question multiple times.


I have NEVER posted a question more then once, I don't even bump them up. I look to see how many views the post had and assume no one knows if there are no replies and move I on.

Thats why I wanted to find more the forums to find answers.

I said I posted in a different "area", not "areas". For instance I posted a question in the 98 forum because when I had a 98 I got more help then what i get in the XP. I let them know that so that they were not wasting time.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

jawwzs said:


> I have NEVER posted a question more then once, I don't even bump them up.


I see the same question twice 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=402292
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=402251

You should try putting one in the correct forum, there is a section for graphis/imaging and another one for multimedia.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=402251

And when you got an answer in this one, you didn't have the courtesy to reply back to the person trying to help you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/t404430.html
http://forums.techguy.org/t396576.html
http://forums.techguy.org/t258777.html
http://forums.techguy.org/t252188.html

No follow up on those either, want me to continue?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Like I said before you gotta watch out for the cat with the machine gun.


----------



## jawwzs (Sep 26, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=402251
> 
> And when you got an answer in this one, you didn't have the courtesy to reply back to the person trying to help you


I have noticed that during this thread that my E-mail notification goes to spam. So perhaps I did not know about some replies. I do admit I have gotten more replies then i thought. When my post roll off the first page I usually just forget about them.

Did it occur to you that I did not see those replies as the reason I did not respond with a thanks??? I have responded with thanks in this thread. And I always say thanks on my first post before there is even a reply. I think you are grasping for straws trying to make me out to be a bad guy.

I am happy that so many have taken my minor complaint to heart. 
Thanks


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

jawwzs said:


> I have noticed that during this thread that my E-mail notification goes to spam. So perhaps I did not know about some replies. I do admit I have gotten more replies then i thought. When my post roll off the first page I usually just forget about them.
> 
> Did it occur to you that I did not see those replies as the reason I did not respond with a thanks??? I have responded with thanks in this thread. And I always say thanks on my first post before there is even a reply. I think you are grasping for straws trying to make me out to be a bad guy.
> 
> ...


A good practice besides waiting for e-mail is to actually go into the threads and look at the replies. The number count beside the thread not only shows how many views it has it also shows how many replies.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

jawwzs said:


> I have noticed that during this thread that my E-mail notification goes to spam. So perhaps I did not know about some replies. I do admit I have gotten more replies then i thought. When my post roll off the first page I usually just forget about them.
> 
> Did it occur to you that I did not see those replies as the reason I did not respond with a thanks??? I have responded with thanks in this thread. And I always say thanks on my first post before there is even a reply. I think you are grasping for straws trying to make me out to be a bad guy.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I guess I'll accept that as an apology  

I wasn't trying to make you out to be a bad guy, but if you'll read your first couple of posts in this thread, you basically accused us of not answering most of your posts, when in fact, the exact opposite was true


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

No body ever answers mine


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can see your thread notifications by clicking "User CP", I always do it through there instead of using email.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

oldie said:


> No body ever answers mine


Your debate posts have NO answers


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Your debate posts have NO answers


That's debatable.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

That's a good one, gyrgrls.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Wimpy369 said:


> Like I said before you gotta watch out for the cat with the machine gun.


   

Wimpy, do I have your permission to use this as part of my replies to thoughtless posters who get a whip crack from Candy? How about if I use the quote so they'll know you originally put that in?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)




----------

